

Weapons in the battle vs. potholes: The Pothole App - hoag
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2011/02/09/weapons_in_the_battle_vs_potholes/

======
Balsamic
Attempting to automate and crowd source the detection of potholes using the
accelerometer and GPS of smart phones is an interesting idea.

I wonder what other municipal activities could be distributed in this way?

I also wonder if the rewards (safer roads and a diluted sense of ownership) is
enough to entice people to use the App?

